# Please meet my Keesha!



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Her owner surprised me with some pictures via e-mail tonight - I don't actually get her until tomorrow. I believe I now have a diva and a diva-in-training on my hands. Her shoes cost more than my rent! I don't know anything about different breeds - what kind of mix do you think she might be?


Shy girl in a shoebox:










Little diva in a shoebox:











Finally - I can see her eyes!











MY box now! Don't even _think _about it!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Aww, she's so adorable, congrats, beautiful little girl! :luv


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, Des!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome Marie! :wink:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Awww! She's so cute!!!! Definitely a unique looking kitty. I love the first pic. With her coloring, it looks like she's gonna be tough to take good pics of, like black kitties. I still think there's some Siamese in there, but I'm no breed expert, so it's just a guess. 

Are you going to get any sleep tonight? I don't think I will the night before I get Holly...I'll be like that kid in the Disney commercial who says he's too excited to sleep...

So what time are you picking her up tomorrow, so we know when to expect and update? :lol: :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks - she is very unique looking. The funniest thing - I changed my color scheme to cream-color, you know, bathroom mats, rugs, even blankets on my bed, etc., because Cinderella is mostly white. :roll: 

I pick her up at noon - and it's supposed to be pouring rain! It's been raining tonight already. I'm terrified to drive in the rain here - people are NUTS (more than usual). 8O 

I'll post updates throughout the weekend - hopefully, they'll be *good *news.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yeah...I realized a couple weeks ago that I'm going to have the same problem...everything in my house has been picked to disguise black cat hair since Maggie & Kobi are all black and Callie was mostly black. Holly doesn't fit the color scheme. Oh well....it doesn't matter...they're worth it. 

Raining in San Diego 8O 8O 8O Looks like I got outta there just in time. I was in Tustin again this week....weather.com says it's raining there too. 

I'll be watching for the updates....


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh what a lovely little girl  ....With great taste shoes!!


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

What a pretty kitty! You must be so excited. Heck, I'm excited for you!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, everyone!  

I have to leave in an about 45 minutes to get her and it's absolutely pouring outside.  When Cinderella got me up for her breakfast this morning, it was sunny and I thought this mess was over. Lasted for about an hour. 

But I'm so excited (and nervous). nekitty 

I'll report back in a few hours...... :wink:


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

She is very pretty little girl :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

carolsclan said:


> She is very pretty little girl :wink:


Thank you!  

She's just the sweetest little girl, too. :luv


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh, she is a doll!! :luv 

I want the kitty and the shoes! :mrgreen:


----------



## Parker (Apr 28, 2004)

Aww! She looks like my Token. Her coloring is black smoke - so unique and so beautiful!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks! She's very lovable. When I went to pick her up, it was obvious that she had been wearing a collar. DeDee said they buried it with her sister. She had passed away from cancer, and it took a long time, and near the end, she was begging for a kitty, so DeDee got Keesha for her. She was taking pictures of her sister's shoes to put on eBay when Keesha jumped in the box.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Lori said:


> Oh, she is a doll!! :luv
> 
> I want the kitty and the shoes! :mrgreen:


Me, too!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a little sweetheart. Too bad you can't share her!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You can *HAVE* the intrusive little purring BRAT!!!! :blackcat 

Signed,

Cinderella 
:angel


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

What a gorgeous girl! She's definitely a black smoke!! I have a black smoked kitty too!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She looks like she has a little sphynx or something in her, but I don't know that much about breeds. I just can't get over how LOUD her purring is. She squeaks, doesn't really meow.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Awww! That's sweet! And a good purrer too? That's great.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks goodness she's not a meower - I couldn't have stood it last night.  

She made herself at home on DAY ONE - playing fetch - she's bringing me her favorite (gray) mouse











and sleeping











As it turns out, she's 7-1/2 months old, not 5 like the ad said. How old should they be to eat adult food? One year?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

And it looks like she's all black, not gray at all....the ad writer needs glasses and a calculator :lol: 

Yes...a year is good for kitten food...or give her one of the ones that's good for both kittens and adults...what has she been eating?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Her owner was supposed to give me her leftover Eukanuba, but didn't (hey, the cat condo was a bonus, so I'm not complaining), so I tried 5 different kinds of food I had at home. She finally ate wet chicken cat food, and I'm going to PetCo right now to get Eukanuba (because I know she'll eat it), but also some each of EVO and Merrick and Wellness.  

Also for Cinderella -- to start eating better, too.


----------



## Sunshine'sMeowmie (Jul 12, 2006)

marie73 said:


> You can *HAVE* the intrusive little purring BRAT!!!! :blackcat
> 
> Signed,
> 
> ...


 At first I didn't see Cinderalla's name signed so I was like "OMG?!?!? what is marie _*SAYING*_??" and then i saw it!  :lol: 

she is such a pretty kitty! i luv her color, too. looks like some siamese in her.  oooh how cute!!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She looks black to me also, Marie, although her other pictures made her look dark gray. I'm so glad she's making herself at home!  

I know I"m a fuss budget, but is that a rubber band on the floor near the scratching post? I'm always afraid they'll chokd. I'm probably seeing things!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, I'm already in love with the little minx!  

I hope no one else thought *I* was saying that. :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Jeanie said:


> I know I"m a fuss budget, but is that a rubber band on the floor near the scratching post? I'm always afraid they'll chokd. I'm probably seeing things!


I saw it while I was taking the picture and snatched it right up!  

I *knew* someone would comment on it - thanks for not letting me down. :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

She looks black in the last set of pictures, she's very pretty though!


----------



## Parker (Apr 28, 2004)

As black smoke kittens age, they tend to get more black. If you push back the fur, you can see that their undercoat is actually white, giving that grayish tint. When I give Token a bath, he looks white with black stripes!! 





Token about 7 months old









Token around 9 weeks old


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, Parker! 

Thanks for the pictures! Keesha is 7-1/2 months old (I was told 5, but I can actually look at her birth date and add!). What a cutie Token was as a kitty and looks pretty now - just like Keesha. I was told she is a little overweight because she was free-feeding while her owner was in the hospital. I think she weighs almost 10 pounds! That's more than Cinderella! But Cinderella is all hair, so she looks deceptively "puffier" than she is.

Keesha does have more of a stomach than Token. But now that she's out and about, she'll be getting alot of exercise and hopefully won't eat Cinderella's food. She wouldn't eat it when I tried _feeding _it to her, but sometimes it tastes better stolen. :wink: I took a really great picture of her today where you can see the different colors, but, of course, I'll have to wait until I get to work tomorrow to download it. And it is weird that the undercoat is white!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

So how goes the introduction?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Jeanie asked about it on my post about Keesha being home with me now and I just answered.  

I can't wait to start reading about Holly actually BEING with you! :luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Parker, you have such a lovely cat!


----------

